

Is this a sign of the future of books in general? - nathantross
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303661904576454353768550280.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
nathantross
Borders is going out of business, the Kindle is now selling rental books to
students: <http://mashable.com/2011/07/18/amazon-textbook-kindle/>

Is this a good thing? Or will books never disappear?

